# Taylor Swift - Red TV Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (12 Nov. 2021)

kalte Herbstlandschaft, aber bei Taylor ist Wärme und Geborgenheit 


​


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2021)

coole Mütze


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2021)

Ganz nett :thx: sehr


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2021)

Danke schön für Taylor.


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2021)

:thx: für das schöne herbstliche Walli von Taylor :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (14 Nov. 2021)

In diesen kalten Zeiten braucht man auch Geborgenheit und Wärme


----------

